# MySQL-Datentyp BLOB unter Access als klartext darstellen?



## hiko234 (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,
kann mir jemand mit diesen Problem Helfen?
wenn ich ein Blob-Feld darstellen will, in SQL sind dies bei mir i.d.R. Klartext-Felder, kommt im Ausgabefeld nur OLE-Object, kann daher den Inhalt nicht sehen, geschweige denn, bearbeiten.
Die Datenbank ist eine Verlinkte über ODBC.

Vielend dannki im Vorraus


----------

